# Alpaca??



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Quick question! I was offered Alpaca meat over CL today =) 
Is that okay to feed to my guys?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I've seen it all over actual dg meat suppliers like MPC so I'd say yes!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

They are so cute =( lol
He is going to give me one whole alpaca for $100, I think that is a good deal right? Google says they can be 185 lbs full grown


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I feed lots of Alpaca!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Go to town mate!
I sure would, but fat chance I'd ever see alpaca meat down this neck of the woods.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> They are so cute =( lol
> He is going to give me one whole alpaca for $100, I think that is a good deal right? Google says they can be 185 lbs full grown


That seems fair. But do you know how they were raised or killed? Anything like that?


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> That seems fair. But do you know how they were raised or killed? Anything like that?


No idea, all I know is that they were raised on a farm, and they are older, which is why he is slaughtering them for sale.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh hells to the ya!!

Alpaca is GOOD food, and Im sure the dogs/cats would love it too!!!:tongue:


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I figure it can't hurt =) 
I e-mailed him back telling him I want two, we are going to have to take the ferry there though which will kinda suck but it will still be worth the price if we get enough meat with it =)


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> They are so cute =( lol
> He is going to give me one whole alpaca for $100, I think that is a good deal right? Google says they can be 185 lbs full grown


Keep in mind that an alpaca will probably only dress out at about 50 to 60% (60% is being generous) of it's live weight so your looking at around $1/lb maybe a little less. It is still a good deal, but you'll have a lot of waste in the hair and unusables.

Kbug


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Yes I would feed it if I could get in my town. There is a shop that sells raw meat for dogs and cats in Auckland and amongst the range is alpaca, farmed.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Kbug said:


> Keep in mind that an alpaca will probably only dress out at about 50 to 60% (60% is being generous) of it's live weight so your looking at around $1/lb maybe a little less. It is still a good deal, but you'll have a lot of waste in the hair and unusables.
> 
> Kbug


He's actually taking the pelts. What else would be unusable?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea I don't think there that big much smaller that a Llama. But I would feed it in a heart beat.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Yea I don't think there that big much smaller that a Llama. But I would feed it in a heart beat.


Yeah according to google,the average weight of an adult is 100-175 lbs. I'm hoping they are of the larger size to make it really worth it. Regardless I would only be paying $2/lb which is still worth it to me.


----------

